# Cheater dies when he thought his BW was about to catch him cheating.



## cocolo2019 (Aug 21, 2019)

I hope the title is understandable and the syntax is ok.









MC Kevin fell to death 'after fearing wife would catch him cheating'


Bianca Domingues told Brazilian police that she had sex with late singer MC Kevin and fellow artist Victor Fontenelle after meeting them Sunday outside a hotel in Rio de Janeiro.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Old MC might have thought he was a drone bee.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Idiot.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Guess he stepped out on his marriage.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Guess he stepped out on his marriage.


Badum dum!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

At least he went out with a bang


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh no.

How terrible.


----------

